# Sony Reader



## kr651129 (Mar 25, 2012)

I've got a sony reader that I'd like to get working on my FreeBSD box, does anyone know of any Unix/Linux software I can use to upload books?


----------



## phoenix (Mar 25, 2012)

If you plug it into a Windows box, does it appear like a normal removable USB drive? Or, does it appear as some special device that can only be accessed via special Sony software?

If the former (USB mass storage device), then you should see it mentioned in dmesg output when you plug it into the FreeBSD box, along with a device node like /dev/da1. Try to mount that like any other USB stick and you should get the partitions to appear as /dev/da1s1 or similar. And you should be able to mount that and copy files to it like any other USB stick.

If the latter, you're probably SoL.


----------



## kr651129 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for the reply!  It mounts as a USB device so I was able to just upload PDF's to it.  I'm still looking for some software to maintain my ebook collection.  It's a PRS-600 if anyone was wondering.


----------



## bsdtechie (Jul 12, 2012)

kr651129 said:
			
		

> *Re: Sony Reader*
> Thanks for the reply!  It mounts as a USB device so I was able to just upload PDF's to it.  I'm still looking for some software to maintain my ebook collection.  It's a PRS-600 if anyone was wondering.


Have you found any software yet? I've got a PRS-600 too


----------



## kr651129 (Jul 14, 2012)

Yes and no, I've found the best solution is to mount it as a USB drive and cp the pdf's over.


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 14, 2012)

Have you checked deskutils/calibre?


----------



## kr651129 (Jul 15, 2012)

graudeejs said:
			
		

> Have you checked deskutils/calibre?




for what its worth I did and wasn't a fan of that port.


----------

